# Jackson, Coosa Review



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I finally got my Jackson, Coosa out on the water for about 2 hours over the weekend, blasted rain cut the day short . She is a dream on the water, I looove this Yak! Two hours was more than enough for me to fall in love! I cant wait till I can spend a full trip in the boat and catch some fishies.

*Portability *Ive been wanting a Yak for many years and I couldnt of dream up a better boat. The size is great for me, very portable, unloaded and loaded the boat from garage to roof rack and water with no issues. I really enjoy the exercise kayaking allows for, I only need work on syncing my strokes with the paddle a little more efficiently but I like the way the Coosa handles in the water.

*Tracking*I hear people talking about how a boat tracks well, not sure if this is referring to speed? I wouldnt consider this boat a fast Yak but, keep in mind this watercraft was designed for mostly river fishing! I took it out for the first time on a lake to get familiar with it in calm water.

*Stability*I sometimes fish with a buddy of mine in a canoe and we stand the whole time so I felt I would fair well in the Coosa. Not sure that the stability of a canoe is comparable to a kayak but the Coosa seemed to be quite stable from both seating positions. The movement made in the boat while on the water when switching from the low to hi seat position creates a great opportunity for instability! However, I believe the Coosa performs well with this function. One of the main features promoted from Jackson kayaks was the ability to stand in the Coosa. Standing was one my favorite features of this boat. From the Hi seat position it is very easy to maneuver from sitting position to standing position. Standing is at first awkward but I adjusted quickly to it. If you are one who finds themselves with a good center of balance you should adjust fast as well. It is stable enough for me however, not sure about boat control when standing. Making adjustments means having to squat, lay down your rod, then pick up your paddle, then pick up your rod again. A hands free harness would solve this issue, not sure if they make such a thing to hold a paddle while standing?? Otherwise, it is very functional as a kayak that you can stand in.

*Coosa High/Low Seat*This was another major factor in my decision to purchase the Coosa. The ease of use in manipulating the seat position was very good. I felt confident from the beginning adjusting from the Low to Hi seat position while on the water. The Hi seat position offers a much better vantage point for viewing the water! The small amount of height gained in this position increases your view much better than I had hoped for, its a great feature and well thought out! The Hi position is a little more unstable but if youre a seasoned kayaker or have a decent amount of balance you wont even notice it. Love the seat!

*Storage*There is ample storage in the Coosa kayak. Im working on getting a dry bag so currently I only have stored in the hull a life jacket. The open storage area directly behind the seat is easily accessible and held my small cooler and bag with room left over. One of the cooler features of the Coosa is the area under the seat that was designed for holding tackle boxes. Plano makes a some waterproof tackle boxes that I picked up and the fit in this area perfectly. As it is a sit SOT kayak your tackle will get wet and these boxes prevent moisture/rusting of hooks. Love the accessibility of this tackle area.

*Rod Holders*
The flush mount rod holders are great and take no effort to reach around and grab in a hurry. I purchased another rod holder to mount, but at this point I have not installed because Im not sure what area will be most efficient for me. Not sure it is even that necessary but if I can find a good spot for it I would love something in front of me to mount a rod. With that said, the rod staggers that are all over this boat are an awesome feature of the boat. They are great for quickly discarding your rod if you need to in a hurry and there are two additional side rod staggers that run the length of the boat and can be bungeed down when paddling through a length of water. 

There are so many great things to be said about the Jackson, kayak but these were the main things that jumped out at me for the short duration I had it out on the water. The boat is worth more than its price tag! From the perspective of a first time kayaker this thing is DREAM, can't wait to get a fish in the thing! Headed to Florida in less than two weeks and I expect to have some serious fun in this little dream boat! 

*Recomendation:* Get You One, and get it now!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm sold!!
Those are all the things I'd heard about the Coosa prior to hearing about the guy with the issue going from low to high. I have a feeling he just let his balance get away from him for a brief moment.

Sounds like an absolute kickass boat!! It's truly what some of us have been waiting to come along for over a decade. To have something so uniquely, and smartly designed just for river kayaking is awesome!
I'm so glad to hear you love the boat.

I think I'm gonna have to steal Stucky's away from him...


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

"It's truly what some of us have been waiting to come along for over a decade "

There has been a stand up and fish kayak out for 4 years now , its called a Native Ultimate that was originally designed for fly fisherman , Jackson stole the idea from Native , but is not close to the quality. I have read a lot of reviews on this kayak and lots of anglers are very unhappy with its stablitity , pour tracking and horrible for open water angling. I have seen a lot for sale in classified sections on many other kayak fishing forums.

I've used mine all over Ohio mostly in rivers and streams (im not a lake fisherman) and highly recommend it to anyone tired of the limited normal kayaks out there.

I bought mine from Clintonville Outfitters .


















Hope you enjoy yours , if not look at the Ultimate...they also have two models for those who dont want to paddle...the Propel and Volt .
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/overview_multi.cfm


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

coyote69 said:


> I have read a lot of reviews on this kayak and lots of anglers are very unhappy with its stablitity , pour tracking and horrible for open water angling. I have seen a lot for sale in classified sections on many other kayak fishing forums.


Seems very stable to me, although I have no other experience in other Yaks to compare it too!

Again, like I said this was designed for the river not open water so, I would understand those complaints to those that were looking for the use of the Coosa in open water! Not sure why they would have went that route then .

I'm very pleased with it so far and can't wait to put her in the river!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Well andy, heres your chance, it's in a full 2 weeks early, paid half down, half due tomorrow, picking her up at noon tomorrow. First you have to find where I bought it, second have the remaining $570 , and most important have the secret code I gave to the guy to keep you from poaching my baby. Also practice walking bowlegged, he is not to sell it unless you can drive a truck between your knees....

HTC incredible


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!! I'm well aware of the Native Ultimate, and was way before it ever hit the stores.
It is no doubt, an outstanding platform to fish out of. It's awesome.

But you took my quote out of context. Add in the second sentence: "It's truly what some of us have been waiting to come along for over a decade. To have something so uniquely, and smartly designed just for river kayaking is awesome!"

The Ultimate is awesome, but it is not designed specifically for river kayak fishing. It's a hybrid, in which it tries to do many different things well. And it does. I love that boat.
But it certainly was not designed from the hull up to be a RIVER fishing kayak.
By design, a good river kayak will not track well, and should not be great for "open" water.

And what's this whole notion that so and so "stole" that idea from so and so. It's silly. Don't you think Native MAY have borrowed a few ideas that are proven winners?

LOL!! Kayaks are like religion. They ALL "steal" bits and pieces, and then refine. And they ALL cause people to get defensive for "their" kayak.

The Ultimate is a great boat, dude, no doubt. But believe me that Jackson also knows a thing or two about kayak design.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

The Coosa and the Ultimate are quite a bit different, and to say that Native came up with the idea of a stand-up fishing kayak is questionable at best. The Coosa is a SOT kayak, the Ultimate is a hybrid kayak/canoe, there is a significant price difference, and the Coosa has some clearly innovative features (the seat comes to mind). They're both very nice boats with loads of nice features. Unless you've floated both long enough to make an informed opinion about both, I'm really not interested in you loudly validating your choice, particularly if you're going to snipe at the choices others have made.

SMBhooker, glad to hear your review, especially because I'm a kayak noob and have been trying to decide between the Coosa and a couple of other options (Ultimate included). It will be interesting to hear how it handles the (mild) surf down in Florida.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> LOL!! Kayaks are like religion. They ALL "steal" bits and pieces, and then refine. And they ALL cause people to get defensive for "their" kayak.


What the hell is this about? I've never seen so many people so sure that their choice is the only one to make, except in religion. It's a freaking hunk of plastic, people. Get a grip...

I could care less who had what idea first. If someone made a kayak that has the best features of all previous kayaks, it'd be a great kayak.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

nitsud said:


> It will be interesting to hear how it handles the (mild) surf down in Florida.


Me too! Should be a blast! I'll have a full report when its all over, hopefully with some big fish and at the very least a good story! Either way it should be fun!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you've never paddled a kayak in the surf before, I will offer one critical piece of advice:
LEAN BACK!!
Trust me on this one...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> If you've never paddled a kayak in the surf before, I will offer one critical piece of advice:
> LEAN BACK!!
> Trust me on this one...


Do this heading into the waves?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

When you're catching a wave towards the beach. Even small waves will lift the back of the kayak up, and if you don't lean back, the front of the yak will go under water....and you get body slammed on your face.
As far as heading out, once you get 50 feet off the beach, it's easy to paddle into waves and doesn't require anything special.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I was at the beach last summer with the family and started talking to this guy with a Chaos Surf Kayak. Blah, blah, blah...he ended up letting me give it a try.
I ask specifically "Is there anything, like one big thing to remember?" "Nahhhh" he says, "You'll be fine."

About 30 seconds later I got bitchslammed by a wave when the front of the yak went under.
"Oh yeah.....LEAN BACK!!!!!"
"OK, Thanks. I'm alright...."

Good news is once you know to lean, and lean way back, it's easy and it's a friggin BLAST!!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> When you're catching a wave towards the beach. Even small waves will lift the back of the kayak up, and if you don't lean back, the front of the yak will go under water....and you get body slammed on your face.
> As far as heading out, once you get 50 feet off the beach, it's easy to paddle into waves and doesn't require anything special.



Thanks Bubba, good info to know!


Another thing I wanted to make note of that the Hi/Low seat does for the kayak angler is the ability to cast better with the added elevation. This affords both a better view as well as better positioning of your rod to cast and pitch lures. I know sitting low in a Yak leaves plenty of opportunity to slap your lure in the water and create a nice mess of backlash, been there already.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry to hijack, but I have to ask...Coyote, how well do those front and back spray skirts work?  I haven't gotten around to buying them yet as they are ridiculously priced (as most kayak accessories are). I know that without them you can't run even a minor chute without having to stop and bail some serious water.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Took the coosa out to test at blacklick creek by my house, river up and fast current. Handled great in low position, could get in and out eddies very easy, and the current was 4 mph GPS, moving!!! Never felt like tipping, and man is it easy to turn the front, acts like a WW boat. High position very stable, comfortable doesn't do it justice. Eddied the same, just have to watch, make sure you lean correctly, away from the current. Even stood, butt in calmer water, going to take done getting accustomed to. Did a pond today, stood and fished, installed the drag chain, awesome. Wind does affect her, tracks great, and the speed is better than expected, even had my five year old out with me, super stable. More later, eating waffle house.

HTC incredible


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That should have read lean the direction your turning, just think riding a bike. Also I forgot to mention the smallmouth i caught, kind of. I was turning into the first tiny eddy, about to hit the shore with the side of the boat,a 
12" smallmouth freaked out and trapped him against the bank, only option for him was up, and onto my lap. That was the only time I almost flipped, lol. Took a bit to calm him down enough to lip and release, first fish in the coosa!
HTC incredible


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome! And that what I've been waiting to hear....eddies out quickly. Nice.
In comparison to your Tarpon, how much easier? I'd imagine quite a bit.
It looks like the Coosa is designed to be able to turn much, much more sharply, and of course that's going to sacrifice some initial stability and tracking.
But it sure seems as though they got the hull design right.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I want one.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You distract him, I'll take it. 
Jusr use a shiny penny, or a laser poiinter or something...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Not even same league turning, one good stroke you can get almost 90 degrees, nice thing I noticed is the front foot of the coosa is out of the water, that much rise, blacklick was roaring, two foot waves and she didn't miss a beat, right over them, no spray, and the keel on the back doesn't seem to hurt turning, and she tracks great. I'm heading out Sunday to the overnight float we all like, join me since dagger went to his hillbilly state to play in waterfalls, lol, I'll let you try it out, but not too much

HTC incredible


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I might be up for that, dude. 
Same overnighter that has been done in the past? You taking kids along?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> Awesome! And that what I've been waiting to hear....eddies out quickly. Nice.


Please explain to the Noob? Thanks


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So, the vast majority of sit on top kayaks have are fairly wide, providing good initial stability. This is what makes you feel comfortably balanced without effort.
And almost all of them have a hard keel on them. The hard fin type thing in back or front on the hull of the boat. This makes the boats want to go straight.

These are great features for flat water. But for rivers you want a boat that can turn quickly and is more maneuverable.

So a better design for a river hull would be one that isn't as flat and wide, with maybe a little more rocker (the end to end curvature of the bottom). It will have less initial stability, but great secondary stability. This makes it easy to lean the boat just a little and get on a curved edge to turn.
And it would have less or a softer keel, to help turn more easily.

"Eddying out" or at least the way I use the term, means that quick move right after you get through a riffle, that gets you stopped and pointing upstream in the adjacent eddy. Being able to do it quickly and semi quietly is a big deal for the way I approach river fishing.
http://www.canoekayak.com/canoe/techww/
http://www.paddling.net/guidelines/showArticle.html?253


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea that section. Think river too high for the kids, not overnight trip, with the flow that section shouldn't take uber long. Another idea is hit the river dagger fished once and hates, me and pasta hit it last week running clear,eddy fishing heaven. Just took coosa out again to blacklick, wheeled her over from the house, paddled upstream about a mile, that current is a killer, I'm worn out. Boat is getting better and better in my eyes, handles current like no other boat I've been in that is good to fish out of. Another huge benefit is this girl goes super shallow, like 3 inches, unreal. And I been in the high position the whole time, feels more stable than my tarpon

HTC incredible


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Count me and a buddy in for Sunday. 
Either are good. Maybe another option too.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Cool, I'm good as long as the kayak gets wet, is the buddy your kid? Just like to know before I bring Patrick, if not, I'll be by myself

HTC incredible


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> "Eddying out" or at least the way I use the term, means that quick move right after you get through a riffle, that gets you stopped and pointing upstream in the adjacent eddy. Being able to do it quickly and semi quietly is a big deal for the way I approach river fishing.
> http://www.canoekayak.com/canoe/techww/
> http://www.paddling.net/guidelines/showArticle.html?253


Great information, thanks! Eddying out seems like something I need to get into, sounds fun as heck! But, are you intending to fish the eddy you are gliding into? If so, does this not scare any fish holding in that area?

I know more questions  right!

I appreciate the detail, I feel like I've got a lot to learn and its all so new and interesting  and i can't get the Yak out on the river for awhile  that is frustrating me !!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> But, are you intending to fish the eddy you are gliding into? If so, does this not scare any fish holding in that area?


Yes, for sure I intend on fishing the eddy, and the riffle I just paddled through. Hence the need for some degree of stealth.
But most eddies I try to catch at the very bottom of it, the furthest downstream portion. The idea is to slip into the eddy, anchor down, and start casting upstream. I will typically keep inching upstream to cover the entire eddy and/or riffle, depending on where the fish are.

And why can't you get the yak out?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> And why can't you get the yak out?


Schedule conflicts, thunderstorms, plus we've got alot going on with graduation, birthdays, and preperation for our vacation in Florida! 

Looks like I may be breaking in the Coosa on saltwater!

Thanks again, great info! Fishing in a Yak seems to be altogether a different animal than wading!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So that's the cool thing about having a fishing yak, it can or can not be completely different than wading.

Sometimes, I simply use my yak to get to and from a bunch of spots, at which I'll get out and wade.
Sometimes I wade upstream, towing the yak behind me, and then float back down to the car at the end.
My favorite way is the point A to Point B float. Two vehicles, a bunch of guys, and floating and seeing a lot of water. But even then, once a pattern gets established, you're often just using the yak to get from spot to spot. 

It's fun man. Hopefully you can get her out this weekend for an hour or two.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

floated a small creek today. Had my truck at takeout, launched and the coosa floats shallow, better than any yak I've seen. Caught a few fish, more of a scouting trip, looked at time and gps, that's when it hit me I bit off more than I should . Had two hours to paddle six more miles. This creek has several snags, two I had15 minute s apiece to get around, nightmare. I made it, i can hardly more, glad I had drybag with paddle jacket and rain pants. Total trip 7.9 miles, three hours. Nap time

Sent from my Incredible


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Speaking of which, that Sunday trip seems a little ambitious to me for a one day float. I mean, there's a reason it's always been an overnighter...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea, maybe a northern section, or the little creek you Dave and Brock did a few years back, cow fences I believe, or the one I did last week. Pasta might be going as well

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

nitsud said:


> The Coosa and the Ultimate are quite a bit different, and to say that Native came up with the idea of a stand-up fishing kayak is questionable at best. The Coosa is a SOT kayak, the Ultimate is a hybrid kayak/canoe, there is a significant price difference, and the Coosa has some clearly innovative features (the seat comes to mind). They're both very nice boats with loads of nice features. Unless you've floated both long enough to make an informed opinion about both, I'm really not interested in you loudly validating your choice, particularly if you're going to snipe at the choices others have made.
> 
> SMBhooker, glad to hear your review, especially because I'm a kayak noob and have been trying to decide between the Coosa and a couple of other options (Ultimate included). It will be interesting to hear how it handles the (mild) surf down in Florida.


WOW , talk about "snipping" ..lol. 
Sounds like someone who is disapointed in thier kayak choice and takes it out when others post thier opinions because they cant buy another yak?
I have floated over 5 years and have waded the rivers in streams for close to 20 yrs. So im not a newbie spouting off about how great his first boat is. I own 2 kayaks and have floated about a dozen others and have fished all over ohio's rivers and streams and even sections of the Ohio river. Like everything else in fishing , buy cheap...get cheap in return !!
The main reason I bought my Ultimate is because I can stand up and cast...sight fishing on clear streams is the only way to go. Sitting down is for pleasure paddlers.

I cant stand SOT kayaks and feel the only place they have any use is in lakes or saltwater , they are just double walled surf boards....but again my personal opinion , sorry to those who enjoy the poor handling and fishing all day with a wet @ss..lol.

And as far as seats , the seat in my Ultimate adjusts in every way and can even be taken out and used on the bank when you take a break for lunch....do that in the Coosa ?


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Sorry to hijack, but I have to ask...Coyote, how well do those front and back spray skirts work? I haven't gotten around to buying them yet as they are ridiculously priced (as most kayak accessories are). I know that without them you can't run even a minor chute without having to stop and bail some serious water.


StreamStalker, 
I bought my Ultimate at Clintonville Outfitters back in '07 and the bow and stern skirts came FREE with it. If not I probably would have just purchased the front skirt because really unless your trying to traverse class 2 rappids all the time , the rear skirt is not really needed. Most guys only buy the front and have no issues with water splashing in while fishing in the ocean .

I dont fish any crazy white water rivers or streams , so I have never had an issue with getting water in my yak unless its from my Simms Keen river sandles holding a little bit of water if im getting in and out of the yak alot....like you have to in certain streams late Summer Early Fall if its been really dry.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

coyote69 said:


> And as far as seats , the seat in my Ultimate adjusts in every way and can even be taken out and used on the bank when you take a break for lunch....do that in the Coosa ?



Yes, you can. #answer


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Lol, dude chill, glad you like your boat. I paddled the coosa almost nine miles yesterday, butt never got wet, and I can and did pull the seat out and sat on steam bank, and it adjust and is best seat I've ever tried, and I've paddled an ultimate. For what I do, this is it, period.

htc incredible


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Just read your post again, you can't stand SOTs, how then can you fairly compare the boats? I don't hate any of them, all have their places. Go fishing with me or Andy and you'll see why what we do kayak is the ticket, he likes traditional SINK kayak. And another thing, if I'm reading right your calling my boat cheap, lol

htc incredible


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

coyote69 said:


> WOW , talk about "snipping" ..lol.
> Sounds like someone who is disapointed in thier kayak choice and takes it out when others post thier opinions because they cant buy another yak?
> I have floated over 5 years and have waded the rivers in streams for close to 20 yrs. So im not a newbie spouting off about how great his first boat is. I own 2 kayaks and have floated about a dozen others and have fished all over ohio's rivers and streams and even sections of the Ohio river.


You want a cookie or something? I'm glad to hear from newbies talking about their experiences, especially from ones that like their choice and can describe why as clearly as SMBhooker does. I'm also glad to hear from guys who have been doing it for a while and have informed opinions. Just so we're clear on this, I don't own a yak, I'm still looking. The Ultimate looks like great boat, but if it comes with the superior attitude, I'll pass...



coyote69 said:


> I cant stand SOT kayaks and feel the only place they have any use is in lakes or saltwater , they are just double walled surf boards....but again my personal opinion , sorry to those who enjoy the poor handling and fishing all day with a wet @ss..lol.
> 
> And as far as seats , the seat in my Ultimate adjusts in every way and can even be taken out and used on the bank when you take a break for lunch....do that in the Coosa ?


Have you even seen a Coosa? The seat in the Ultimate is very nice, and I suspect the Coosa seat is pretty nice too. Jackson probably "stole" the idea from Native, and that's a good thing, although Jackson did take it a step further and allow two positions for the seat.

All that aside, if you can come up with some bad reviews for the boat, I'd be interested in seeing them. I haven't found many, but maybe I'm not looking in the right place.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I figured this will fit in here since it's a review of the Coosa, and I have spent some time working on one, yet I haven't paddled it (I will be this weekend.)

To play devil's advocate here: In coyote69's defense on one issue, the Coosa does look cheaper. Upon first glances, I noticed that overall it's lines were slightly bubbly, very slightly misshapen. I believe (I don't know, I BELIEVE) this is because they use a linear plastic, which isn't as hard, but does take to welding well. My current boat is the Commander 120, which has hard lines and hard plastic, like the Ultimate I believe. I do like the look of the hard lines a little better, it results in a more finished look in my opinion, but that doesn't mean it isn't a good boat.

As mentioned, I'm paddling a Coosa this weekend and really looking forward to it. Although I was slightly disappointed when I saw it, after watching so many of Drew's videos in what can be done with the boat, I've pretty much convinced myself that any trepidations I have about it are on me as a paddler, and not the boat itself. Is it super durable and built well enough to last years and years? No one knows yet. However, it's got some pretty great features, and might make a nice companion boat to my Commander, so I've got a boat for flat water and one for swifter flows.

Congrats on the purchase SMB! Super pumped that you're happy with it. ANY kayak is a good kayak in my opinion if it gets you out on the rivers popping smallies.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

coyote69 said:


> WOW , talk about "snipping" ..lol.
> Sounds like someone who is disapointed in thier kayak choice and takes it out when others post thier opinions because they cant buy another yak?
> I have floated over 5 years and have waded the rivers in streams for close to 20 yrs. So im not a newbie spouting off about how great his first boat is. I own 2 kayaks and have floated about a dozen others and have fished all over ohio's rivers and streams and even sections of the Ohio river. Like everything else in fishing , buy cheap...get cheap in return !!
> The main reason I bought my Ultimate is because I can stand up and cast...sight fishing on clear streams is the only way to go. Sitting down is for pleasure paddlers.
> ...


There is no perfect boat, that is a fact. Different boats excel in different areas. I looked at the Native Ultimates before I made my purchase of a SOT, and I can tell you the Ultimate did not offer the features I wanted/needed that a cheaper SOT (and most every SOT) did offer. The perk of standing and fishing seemed like something important to sacrifice at the time of my purchase, but after having fished mine for almost 2 years now, standing and fishing from a small craft would not be practical where I fish. I am constantly reaching for my paddle on the lakes and ponds, repositioning my boat for casting to specific structure and fighting the wind if the wind is pushing me where I don't want to go. If I were standing, how would I have to manage reaching for a paddle from a standing position ever 60 seconds, constantly bending over to grab a paddle or rod? It would be impractical. I also wanted/needed internal storage. I have things that I carry on my boat that, in case of an accident, I can't lose. My dry box with my wallet, phone, keys, etc...can be stored inside my hull. I can roll it over and over and over and not lose anything. Up at AEP, I can store my fly rods, assembled, full length, inside the hull of my boat with no chance of them coming out or being damaged as I drag my boat to a lake or travel between ponds/lakes without disassembling my gear. I could not do that with an Ultimate, which is a hybrid canoe, not a kayak.

I think, for the most part, we are all pretty happy with our boats and they do what we need them to do. Different strokes for different folks. I personally think most folks who constantly talk about how much better their boats/gear are compared to others are trying to justify their purchases through talking down to others. If your boat works for you, awesome! Mine works for me, and works very well. Use it, enjoy it, and don't worry so much about how others enjoy the water!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TheCream said:


> *Different strokes for different folks. *


We have a winner!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Rybo said:


> Congrats on the purchase SMB! Super pumped that you're happy with it. ANY kayak is a good kayak in my opinion if it gets you out on the rivers popping smallies.



Thanks Rybo,

Yeah, the goal is to access more smallie holding areas to pop some fish out of. I cant wait to see how the Coosa handles the tug of pissed of 18 SMB! 

The Stillwater is now 20+ ft above normal levels now, really bumming me out! 

Does anyone enjoy the high water for any floating fun in rapids?  From the videos Ive seen on the Coosa, it handles fairly well in mildly turbulent waters! Ill wait bit and learn me some experience on the river before I do anything stupid though!!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If you want some fun, take the coosa below paint creek dam, right below the bridge a nice set of rapids called the chutes, beware, if you cannot see the huge boulder downstream, your looking at class 3 or more white water. If water isn't too high the coosa should be fine. Also some of the best smallmouth fishing can be had in rain swollen rivers, bubbagon schooled me on that( and I hate getting out fished)

htc incredible


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I paddled Stucky's Coosa enough on Sunday to say "That boat rocks!".
I paddled it in the low position, high position, and standing up. I leaned it on it's side, I paddled it straight, etc...
That boat is an awesome river fishing vessel. Period. If you get it leaning just a smidge, you can turn that thing on a dime. I was impressed.

So the two things I'd heard that made me cautious:
1 - Cheaply made. Well, I just didn't see it. I don't know if some colors look different than others, but cheaply made is not the first impression I got at all. Not at all. And I looked it over pretty well. It's a very nicely made boat, for sure.
2 - Tippy. I started in the high position on purpose, and it felt great. It felt more than great. It does lack what a lot of newer paddlers consider to be "stability". But that's because the initial stability is lower than most rec boats, but it's secondary stability is great. In fact, the lower initial stability allows you to lean just a hair, so you can get on the boat's edge and carve a quick turn.
But at the end of the day, tippy it is not.

I stood and paddled a bit. LOL!!! Thay may or may not be for me. I was fine, but I don't know if I'd stand up on a regular basis or for a long period of time. I had to be very attentive to my balance, which for me, didn't allow much fishing to be going on.

The seat just plain rocks. We all had swamp butt by the end of the day, but Stucky was riding high and dry in the Coosa seat.
He had multiple rods stowed in the hatch, all his gear, etc...on the ride down. That's a good way to travel.
But I did drag that f'ers boat down to the river for him and I will say she gets a little heavy. I'm sure that's because Stcuky packed 50 pounds of crap in there, but the hull does sit very "flat" and the boat is a bit heavier than what I'm used to.

All in all, that's a great, great boat. I can't imagine too many places where it wouldn't shine, but I know for sure on a small, tight, slightly technical river, it excelled in spades. 

I can't wait to steal Stucky's.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, and SMBHooker, don't listen to that fool. Stay off Paint Creek chutes for another couple weeks.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Lol, correct, the chutes are not for most people, I have run up to class 3's in sit on tops, but the way the chutes are running unless you have the gear, experience and boat, steer clear,i want no part of them the way it's running,a few guys I know have the skills, it's a good way to get hurt.
I did some more standing in my sisters private pond right after the float, caught several bass, and I'm not so worried about standing the more I do it. Heck, my sister, my brother in law, my kids and three nieces all were standing within minutes, my daughter went around the 6 acre pond twice standing. Brother in law,6 foot 6, 250, was trying hand stands, walking around front to back like it was six feet wide. Lakes I see me standing,senko fishing was great, current in rivers, maybe as I get better.
Andy, I'm watching you

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Sometimes, I simply use my yak to get to and from a bunch of spots, at which I'll get out and wade.
Sometimes I wade upstream, towing the yak behind me, and then float back down to the car at the end.
My favorite way is the point A to Point B float. Two vehicles, a bunch of guys, and floating and seeing a lot of water. But even then, once a pattern gets established, you're often just using the yak to get from spot to spot. 


I am new to kayak fishing and finding this more and more to be true. I'm beginning to see the kayak more as a means to get where I want to go fishing rather than a purely a fishing platform.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Going on an overnight kayak trip this weekend with my son and a few other guys. Trying to decide either tent, or get a hammock, it has to have bug screen. If I go tent might buy another small one, don't want to sleep with 14 year old, he's six foot, 220 lbs. Any one have one,suggestions?

Incredible


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The Dagga and others swear by those hammocks with the bug netting.
Prolly pretty cool for an overnight trip, but for a weekend I like to have a little more space.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> The Dagga and others swear by those hammocks with the bug netting.
> Prolly pretty cool for an overnight trip, but for a weekend I like to have a little more space.


Count me as another who swears by the hammock. I don't have a bug net for mine, but plan to get one. I have just been using a large tarp strung up as a rain fly over an Eagle's Nest Outfitters Single Nest hammock. Soooo comfy, I sleep better in it than I ever slept in a tent. I use ratchet straps to hang my hammock, and by tightening the ratchets I can get it closer to level for easier sleep. For bugs, all I have been doing in WV is sleeping inside my sleeping bag, and putting bug repellant on my face/head, and have not had issues. The ENO hammock (on its own) packs down to roughly the size of a softball, so even with the tarp and straps it is incredibly easy to pack and set up.


----------

